# vos, tú y usted (Costa Rica)



## panjabigator

Hola amigos,

   Sé que hay tantos hilos sobre el tema del voseo pero quiero saber más sobre su uso en Costa Rica.  Un amigo mío me ha dicho que sólo en Costa Rica se ve el uso del voseo como afeminado y esnob.  También, este punto está afirmado por wikipedia.  Que opináis vosotros?



> Solo en Costa Rica el empleo del tuteo se considera pedantesco y es amonestado socialmente


----------



## elprincipeoigres

¿Lo que tu quieres saber es unicamente el uso del voseo en costa rica?


----------



## Just_Wil

En Costa Rica predomina el uso de "usted", casi no se usa el tuteo, pero tampoco es amonestado si alguien lo hiciera. El voseo se usa tambien, y no es de "afeminados", de hecho, yo a mis hermanos les trato de "vos" y al resto de la gente de "usted".
Omito los acentos.


----------



## BETOREYES

panjabigator said:


> sólo en Costa Rica se ve el uso del voseo como afeminado y esnob.


 
Talvez te refieres al tuteo.

Lo digo, porque en Antioquia, el tuteo entre dos personas del sexo masculino, puede verse un poco afeminado


----------



## Honeypum

Just_Wil said:


> En Costa Rica predomina el uso de "usted", casi no se usa el tuteo, pero tampoco es amonestado si alguien lo hiciera. El voseo se usa tambien, y no es de "afeminados", de hecho, yo a mis hermanos les trato de "vos" y al resto de la gente de "usted".
> Omito los acentos.


 
¿Tienen leísmo en Costa Rica? ¿Por qué has dicho "Yo a mis hermanos les trato de vos"? en lugar de decir "Yo a mis hermanos los trato de vos"?


----------



## Tochi

Ahora que lo mencionas la respuesta es no pero cuando uno habla con otras personas por Internet generalmente utiliza formas no tipicas del pais, digamos que uno se 'pule' al escribir. Por ejemplo inconscientemente escribi 'mencionas' al inicio de mi comentario pero esa palabra nunca la utilizaria con alguien de aqui estando frente a frente. Con respecto al tuteo yo diria que no es muy bien visto que alguien de aqui lo use pero en el sentido de que puede sonar cursi. Para que me entiendan bien es como si un Latinoamericano usara 'vosotros'.


----------



## diego.gongora

En Costa Rica pasa algo muy curioso: El voseo convive con el "ustedeo" de manera que el empleo del usted no se usa exclusivamente para demostrar "respeto" o "grado de superioridad" sino que adopta la misma posición del "tu" o el "vos". Por ejemplo, los niños en la escuela se "ustedean" entre ellos. El fenómeno del "ustedeo" y el voseo van de la mano, el "ustedeo" como algo más propio de Costa Rica y el voseo como fenómeno centroamericano. La gente vosea con algunas personas y "ustedea" con otras sin saberlo. Extrañamente yo voseo con mis padres y abuelos y "ustedeo" con mis primos y hermano. Lo más frecuente es que las personas los mezclen, primero contruyen una frase con usted (¿Cómo le va?), y luego te digan (Bien ¿y vos?).

Para hacer la cosa más difícil, la influencia del "tu" es  muy fuerte (México, Panamá, Colombia, etc). La gente ya no solo alterna entre "vos" y "usted" en las frases sino que mezclan el "vos" agregándole la forma verbal del "tu". Por ejemplo no es nada raro oír a la gente decir: "Vos tienes (debería ser tenés) la culpa por haberme dicho aquello"... o incluso "Tu no podés (debería ser puedes) hacerme esto (menos común, pero pasa). 

Si he notado que la gente no ve con muy buenos ojos cuando el "tu" es utilizado  más prolongadamente. A más de un costarricense le molestaría una frase como "Tu si que eres así o asá"  (ver Voseo en Wikipedia) pero con la influencia de otros países ya no se dan cuenta de lo introducido que está el "tu" en sus diferentes maneras.

Sobre qué tanto se usa el voseo, el "ustedeo" o el tuteo en Costa Rica no encontré ningún dato muy comprobable. Yo sé que en los medios y mensajes del Gobierno sí se usa el "vos" prácticamente siempre. Otra teoría que oí es que el voseo es muy propio de la " Gran Área Metropolitana" (San José, Heredia y Alajuela) y que el "ustedeo" de provincias más alejadas como Cartago, pero no estoy seguro de ello.


----------



## MarX

diego.gongora said:


> Para hacer la cosa más difícil, la influencia del "tu" es  muy fuerte (México, Panamá, Colombia, etc). La gente ya no solo alterna entre "vos" y "usted" en las frases sino que mezclan el "vos" agregándole la forma verbal del "tu". Por ejemplo no es nada raro oír a la gente decir: "Vos tienes (debería ser tenés) la culpa por haberme dicho aquello"... o incluso "Tu no podés (debería ser puedes) hacerme esto (menos común, pero pasa).


Hace días me atrapé decir "_Y vos, de dónde vienes?_". 
Bueno, mi castellano hablado está un poco caótico hoy en día, pero intento ser coherente al escribir.

Recuerdo haber leído lo que un forero tico escribió sobre su hija, que ella dijo algo como "_Vos quieres_".

Saludos,


MarX


----------



## rastiazul

Es mucha gente la que mezcla las formas de hablar en una sola conversación; yo a veces lo hago, aunque no en una misma oración. En lo personal a mi me gusta usar el voseo y aqui en San Jose aunque me hablen de usted yo casi siempre les hablo de vos a los compañeros; en mi universidad son muy pocos los que tutean o vosean. Una amiga de la zona sur me dijo algo que me llamó mucho la atencion: dice que allá la gente no habla de vos y que hasta puede ser despectivo. Yo en cambio soy guanacasteco y allá es lo mas común. Antes no me aguantaba la gente que tuteaba pero ahora trato de ser mas tolerante...


----------



## Bostru

Just_Wil said:


> En Costa Rica predomina el uso de "usted", casi no se usa el tuteo, pero tampoco es amonestado si alguien lo hiciera. El voseo se usa tambien, y no es de "afeminados", de hecho, yo a mis hermanos les trato de "vos" y al resto de la gente de "usted".
> Omito los acentos.



El tuteo en Costa Rica sí es amonestado, pero sólo si lo usa un costarricense. A la gente le cae mal, lo excluyen y es motivo de burla o rechazo. Sin embargo, a veces es usado en pequeñísimos círculos, como parejas de novios, de adultos a niñitos muy pequeños, o situaciones de ese tipo, pero nunca abierta e indiscriminadamente, y peor aún si lo usa un hombre.

Aquí se habla de vos y de usted, creciendo aceleradamente el voseo, que aunque siempre se ha usado, fue invisibilizado en la escritura, pero ya desde hace varios años esto está cambiando, ahora la publicidad, el periodismo, la radio y tele, y la literatura usan por sobre todo el voseo, (incluso formalmente en publicidad para el país se concidera un error cultural usar el tuteo) que ahora es como una bandera de orgullo nacional. En cuanto a literatura artística, en la prosa siempre se usó, pero en la poesía hasta los años 80 fue que empezó a usarse con fuerza, al punto que ahora la poesía en tú suena foránea y ajena al intelecto costarricense.

El único caso de medios de comunicación en que sí se usa el tuteo, es en programas religiosos radiales o televisivos, ya más bien por un cliché.

Espero que les haya sido de provecho.

Aquí les dejo unos links útiles:

http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Español_de_Costa_Rica
http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Español_centroamericano
http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Voseo
http://es.wiktionary.org/wiki/vos


----------



## swift

Buenas tardes:

En efecto, el tuteo resulta chocante para muchos costarricenses. Sin embargo, se puede observar una alternancia, probablemente inconsciente, entre el tuteo y el voseo; eso se debe quizá a que en la escuela se enseña a conjugar los verbos con "tú" y con "vosotros", no con "usted/ustedes" y mucho menos con "vos". Se da entonces un caso curioso de voseo pronominal con ciertas formas verbales propias del tuteo.

A pesar de que el uso se ha difundido durante los últimos años, en la televisión particularmente, aún hay quienes se oponen al voseo. He leído en varias ocasiones cartas dirigidas al periódico _La Nación_ en las que algunos televidentes molestos se quejan del uso del voseo en programas de producción nacional*. Algunos consideran irrespetuoso y de mal gusto que un periodista vosee a un artista extranjero.

Curiosamente, algunos locutores no se dan cuenta de que también vosean ocasionalmente al usar ciertas expresiones: «¡Ve vos!, ¡Andá!, ¡Oí!, ¡Matame!, ¡Jalá!, ¡Mirá!, ¡Perdete!».

El uso de _tú_ parece estar restringido a relaciones afectuosas; no obstante, se puede escuchar o leer formas verbales propias del tuteo en mensajes de texto y en conversaciones telefónicas. Hay quienes condenan el uso del pronombre _tú_ entre varones, y si un varón tutea se lo considera afeminado#.

Saludos,


swift

__________________
* He querido ilustrar este argumento pero lamentablemente la búsqueda del archivo digital de ese rotativo no está funcionando.

# Nuncan entendí por qué.


----------



## Bostru

Con respecto a lo aportado por Swift, me gustaría agragar que no son algunos los que vosean, son practicamente todos, con excepción de noticieros, programas políticos o algún otro de carácter muy formal. Aunque supongo que a lo que se refería era que a veces el que ustedea se le 'salen' formas voseantes, en lo cual tiene toda la razón.

Y con respecto a alguna queja ocacional de un televidente, es sin duda un caso de esnobismo, ya por manifiesta ignorancia (pues algunas personas de muy bajo nivel cultural aún piensan que vosear es una particularidad nacional ''incorrecta'' o no ''aceptada'' por la norma) o bien por apego sumo a las telenovelas tuteantes u otra situación similar.


----------



## Bostru

A los interesados en saber sobre el voseo costarricense les dejo este link:

http://www.calleamargura.com/2004/voseo.htm


----------



## swift

A lo mejor redacté muy deprisa. Estoy seguro, eso sí, de no haber afirmado en mi anterior mensaje que son sólo "algunos" los que vosean.



swift said:


> He leído en varias ocasiones cartas dirigidas al periódico _La Nación_ en las que *algunos televidentes molestos* se quejan del uso del voseo en programas de producción nacional*. *Algunos consideran irrespetuoso y de mal gusto* que un periodista vosee a un artista extranjero.
> 
> Curiosamente, *algunos locutores no se dan cuenta de que también vosean ocasionalmente* al usar ciertas expresiones: «¡Ve vos!, ¡Andá!, ¡Oí!, ¡Matame!, ¡Jalá!, ¡Mirá!, ¡Perdete!».



La idea que buscaba expresar en el último párrafo citado es que hay locutores que creen no vosear pero que efectivamente usan formas propias del voseo sin enterarse.



Bostru said:


> Con respecto a lo aportado por Swift, me gustaría agragar que no son algunos los que vosean, son practicamente todos, con excepción de noticieros, programas políticos o algún otro de carácter muy formal.



¿Prácticamente todos o un gran porcentaje? Yo no conozco estadística alguna sobre la extensión del voseo en Costa Rica, así que me interesaría mucho saber si existen estudios cuantitativos sobre la materia. La difusión del voseo es ciertamente amplia pero no global. Como he mencionado antes, existen individuos que se oponen al voseo por considerarlo de mal gusto. En la provincia de Cartago, por el contrario, parece gozar de prestigio ya que no es extraño que los estudiantes de primaria voseen a sus maestros; vosear a un docente es considerado irrespetuoso en Heredia y San José (por lo menos en mi experiencia).

Es necesario determinar cuántos locutores vosean prácticamente en todas las situaciones, los que vosean con sus amigos y parientes, y los que vosean ocasionalmente cuando usan expresiones idiomáticas como las que mencioné antes.

Un saludo,


swift


----------



## Bostru

No tengo estadísticas sobre el voseo radial, lo digo simplemente como hablante nativo. Pero invito al que así lo desee a escucharlo con sus propios oídos:

http://www.radios.co.cr/

Y que hay gente que considera de mal gusto emplear el voseo con artistas extranjeros, citando tu ejemplo, pues los hay, porque como dije arriba desconocen del tema o tienen un gusto afectado por el 'tú', pero no es lo común, excepciones hay en todo lado, igual opinará en contra del voseo un argentino perdido por allí, pero no la mayoría, así como un mexicano contra el 'tú', pero no es la norma.

Invito también a que chequeen los links que he puesto durante el 'thread'.


----------



## rodrigoamj

Me llama mucho la atención la forma en que han tratado este tema hasta el momento.

De cierta forma ha quedado claro que *los costarricenses usamos el "usted" con mucha frecuencia*, tanto que *sí puede ser utilizado en círculos afectivos estrechos*. En mi caso yo ustedeo a mis papás y a mis hermanos, al igual que a mis amigos más cercanos. Soy de una generación (nacido en la segunda mitad de los 80) y una familia en la que el voseo es más bien extranjero, extraño y cursi. Incluso en mi época colegial era considerado un intento por imitar las telenovelas y programas de televisión mexicanos, porque *en los 12 años de estudio se nos enseñó a hablar de "usted" y a conjugar los verbos según el ustedeo y el tuteo, nunca el voseo*. Las muchachas que hablaban de "vos" eran tachadas de _"pipis"_. En esa época era completamente inaceptable que algún muchacho tratara a alguien más de "vos" al menos de que se tratara de su pareja.

Sin embargo, los jóvenes 2 ó 3 años menores que nosotros (quienes hoy tendrán entre 19 y 20 años) retomaron el voseo con mucha fuerza (estoy convencido de que la influencia de los programas televisivos extranjeros y la Internet influyeron enormemente en ese cambio). Para ser sincero, *en la universidad me siguieron educando según el ustedeo y el tuteo tanto en las carreras de Ingeniería en Computación, Teología e incluso en las Ciencias Generales en la Universidad de Costa Rica y la Universidad Estatal a Distancia* (evidentemente Wikipedia refleja la experiencia de algún grupo de individuos, pero no sirve como valoración estadística pues en ningún momento recurre a fuentes de investigación recientes al respecto). *Muy pocos profesionales me trataron de "vos", porque el ambiente educativo y de trabajo normalmente procura un trato más lejano* (una de las razones por las que a mi parecer el "usted" es tan común en Costa Rica), como poniendo un límite a cómo se tratan los empleados con sus superiores y procurando un ambiente de respeto (eso también sería posible con el "vos" y el "tú", pero la decisión recae en la aceptación cultural que ciertamente el "usted" se ha ganado en este país).

En fin, *creo que por algún tiempo el "voseo" fue mal visto en el país*, seguramente por la influencia de los adultos de ese momento, y por ello la educación lo dejó de lado. *Sin embargo, en cuestión de pocos años la influencia extranjera y la protección del legado del vos en algunas zonas del país permitieron que volviera a ganar terreno por lo menos en el ambiente familiar y de relaciones cercanas, para luego ser nuevamente aceptado en los demás ámbitos* (los pocos que aún no lo utilizan con frecuencia puede decirse que son los ambientes más conservadores, como lo que respecta a la Iglesia Católica -no me concibo hablando de "vos" con algunos de mis amigos más cercanos que son sacerdotes, religiosos y religiosas-, donde rara vez se escucha un sermón que utilice el voseo; y como mencioné más arriba, la relación entre empleado y empleador, que tiende a preferir el "usted" y las conversaciones poco cercanas -por decirlo de alguna manera-). Así, *muchos fuimos educados sin siquiera conocer las conjugaciones verbales para el "vos"*.

Todo esto tiene consecuencias muy curiosas a la hora de hablar para los adultos jóvenes de Costa Rica.
*Es muy raro escuchar a una persona decir la palabra "vos"* (sólo la he escuchado en boca de muchachas muy jóvenes, de edad colegial y lo más universitaria, y en algunos casos en personas muy mayores, normalmente abuelitos hablando con sus nietos -curiosamente no recuerdo haber escuchado personas mayores utilizando el voseo para hablar con sus hijos con frecuencia, sólo en casos aislados y poco frecuentes-), *sin embargo, los verbos conjugados en voseo sí se utilizan mucho en el hablar informal diario*.
*Igual sucede con la palabra "tú", muy rara e incluso es mal vista en los hombres costarricenses*, aún así estoy convencido de que *la mayoría de las veces se conjugan los verbos según el tuteo y menos según el voseo*.
*En cambio, la palabra "usted" es más frecuente, y creo que la tomamos para tratar de dar un ambiente de respeto a la frase que estamos diciendo.

*Por ejemplo, un joven vendedor de una tienda de tenis y artículos deportivos en el centro de San José va a tratar a sus clientes usando "vos" y en algunos casos "tú", siempre mezclando las conjugaciones verbales de ambas de acuerdo a lo que vaya a decir. Si se trata de coquetear con las jóvenes compradoras utilizan normalmente el "vos" con conjugación verbal para "vos": "¿Te gusta ése o querés otro par? Yo con gusto te busco otros para que te los probés".
Sucede distinto si el comprador es otro hombre joven, con quien normalmente nunca va a utilizar la palabra "tú" pero sí puede usar verbos conjugados en tuteo sin que se sienta incomodidad. Lo mismo pasa con "vos", por lo que una solución curiosa es usar el *leísmo*: "¿*Le* gusta ése o *le* consigo otro par? Yo con gusto *le* busco otros para que se *los* pruebe". Nuevamente esto denota una _*distancia*_ entre la persona que habla y quien escucha (a mi parecer es un reflejo claro de la indiferencia que los costarricenses guardamos con recelo como una especie de "valor nacional", triste, pero que es muy evidente).
Para terminar el ejemplo, los vendedores y vendedoras de ropa formal que trabajan en las sastrerías de San José están más inclinados a tratar al cliente de "usted", y esto sólo cambiará cuando ya haya un trato más estrecho donde de cierta forma la persona deja de ser "un cliente" y pasa a ser un amigo que busca sus servicios.

En sí, me atrevo a concluir que en Costa Rica no se ha educado en la diferenciación del uso de ninguno de los 3: "ustedeo", "tuteo" y "voseo", y por lo tanto recae en el individuo escoger de qué manera los utiliza en las diferentes circunstancias cotidianas. Esto ocasiona una extraña mezcla entre el pronombre utilizado y la conjugación verbal que le sigue, hasta tal punto que muchos jóvenes nisiquiera distinguen cuál de las 3 están utilizando y mucho menos las razones por las que han escogido esa conjugación en particular para tal ocasión.
Cabe aclarar que en algunas instancias sí se dan directa o indirectamente las pautas para que se hable de la manera más aceptada en ciertas áreas, como por ejemplo dentro de la Iglesia Católica en el trato a los miembros del clero y a los religiosos, y en el ambiente laboral (ambos mencionados más arriba).

En este momento en particular, *sería erroneo decir que en Costa Rica se utiliza mayoritariamente el voseo, porque no se hace -en la mayoría de casos- correctamente, y más bien se trata de esa mezcla antes mencionada.* En la misma oración, inconscientemente, se puede utilizar un verbo en voseo y otro en tuteo sin que suene inapropiado, porque no existe la educación formal que corrija esos errores que se vienen arrastrando por años, y que de cierta forma el uso de Internet y la transmisión de programas extranjeros con distintas tendencias normalmente han ayudado a afianzar.

Por mi parte, en alrededor de 6 entrevistas de trabajo y en mi experiencia laboral y estudiantil he podido notar como *el "usted" sigue siendo de cierta forma impuesto en el ámbito profesional (no digamos "de mayor cultura" -por ser una frase ciertamente inapropiada para hablar de educación-, pero sí con un grado alto de educación formal)*, mientras que el tuteo y el voseo han prevalecido en las relaciones sociales y el habla cotidiana informal.

Esto no quiere decir que los jóvenes profesionales que hemos crecido en medio de este ambiente no podamos llegar a cambiar esos estereotipos tal como a nivel mundial lo han ido haciendo compañías de jóvenes emprendedores como Microsoft, Google, Yahoo y HP (por mencionar algunas) al darle al ambiente profesional un toque más acomodado a los intereses y formas de pensar de los jóvenes actuales.

_Nota: _Lamento haberme extendido tanto, pero en un tema tan interesante es bueno aportar desde los diferentes matices para enriquecerlo más. Además de que me inspiré.


----------



## swift

rodrigoamj said:


> Soy de una generación (nacido en la segunda mitad de los 80) y una familia en la que el voseo es más bien extranjero, extraño y cursi. Incluso en mi época colegial era considerado un intento por imitar las telenovelas y programas de televisión mexicanos


 
Hola Rodrigo:

¿Me explicas lo subrayado? Creo que confundes la geografía de uso del voseo.

Un saludo,


swift


----------



## rodrigoamj

Gracias por tu interés en el tema.
Tengo que ofrecerte una disculpa: *en realidad esa línea debía haber ido entre comillas porque éramos nosotros los que tachábamos de "mexicanas" a todas las telenovelas de esa época*, pues la mayoría de cambios que insertaron en la cultura costarricense tenían que ver con las producciones de ese país que eran las más populares, pero evidentemente el voseo lo traían las producciones de otros países, como las argentinas, que eran menos, pero igual tenían su gran cantidad de seguidoras y seguidores.
Es decir, *llamábamos "mexicanas" a las telenovelas en general, sin importar su verdadera nacionalidad, pero en este caso debí haber aclarado este punto.*

Muchas gracias por tu corrección "swift", voy a editarlo para que no siga ese malentendido.

Nota: La edición de ese post ya no es posible, así que pongo en negrita la aclaración en este.


----------



## swift

Perfecto. Hecha esa aclaración, podemos platicar.

Decir, antes que nada, que en "le gusta" no hay leísmo alguno.

Luego, a pesar de que el _ustedeo_ es general y la forma de trato más usual, no siempre en las relaciones profesionales se usa _usted_ exclusivamente. Es común que entre colegas, cuando hay suficiente confianza, se dé el _voseo_; pero como decís vos, el voseo es inestable y se alterna con otras formas de tratamiento como "usted" y "tú". Puede que se trate de un asunto generacional...

A mí me cuesta entender todavía por qué tutear se considera afeminado entre varones. Lo más curioso es que en la literatura se puede hallar ambas formas de tratamiento, tanto "tú" como "vos", pero ésta se daba sobre todo, hasta hace unos años, entre los personajes campesinos o en el ámbito familiar de los personajes. En tiempos recientes, he observado que los niños que se exponen mucho a los programas de televisión extranjeros tienden a tutear... lo cual causa a veces el enojo de los familiares y de algunos conocidos de la familia del niño. Yo sigo sin entender por qué.

En publicidad hay una presencia más acusada del voseo, pero no todos los costarricenses lo aprecian, sino que lo consideran "polo" (palurdo). En Nicaragua, en cambio, todas las vallas publicitarias utilizan el voseo para dirigirse al público meta.

Un saludo,


swift


----------



## rodrigoamj

En eso tienes toda la razón (perdón que utilice el tú, pero el vos no me sale para nada natural, soy de las "nuevas generaciones" por decirlo así ).

Hay cosas muy interesantes en Costa Rica. Por ejemplo en Cartago el voseo es la regla. En San José, en cambio, hay tantas influencias revueltas que aunque una familia acostumbre a usar el voseo, los hijos tienen muchísimos medios de comunicación que constantemente les hablan de otras maneras; no que en Cartago no se dé igual, pero mientras allá hay un mayor aferro al legado cultural, en San José hay un mayor deseo por absorber lo que muchas otras culturas traen.

Lugares muy buenos para darse cuenta de ello son instituciones grandes como la Universidad de Costa Rica, o sitios muy concurridos como la Avenida Central. Es muy fácil ver personas hablando de todas las formas posibles, incluyendo el lenguaje LESCO, mandarín, portugués, inglés... me encanta caminar en San José por eso: simplemente detenerse un momento te demuestra que San José es uno de los pocos lugares privilegiados en el mundo que tienen esta mezcla. Eso sí, por algo tan complejo y preciado hay un precio alto, y mientras estamos en medio de ese cambio no podemos mantener la identidad nacional tan estable como pudo estar unos 30 ó 40 años atrás. Por ejemplo yo, que toda mi vida he hablado únicamente usando el "usted", apenas y me he adaptado a la inclusión del "tú", y porque algunas de mis amistades cercanas me han acostumbrado a ello... pero el "vos" nunca en mi vida lo han usado para hablarme a mí, y si ha pasado alguna vez ha sido con un/a completo/a desconocido/a, por lo que nisiquiera lo he podido asociar al trato afectivo que se supone tiene en nuestro país.

Si algo está siendo afectado en Costa Rica con todo este cambio es la relación interpersonal, y eso lo sé porque lo noto desde que tengo memoria: siempre me han hablado de una Costa Rica donde prevalecen los tratos afectivos fuertes, y la gente "pura vida", pero poco a poco el ser "pura vida" ha pasado a ser simplemente "indiferente" con todo lo que pasa alrededor, no meterse con nadie, y en ello el uso del "usted" -como me lo enseñaron a mí- tiene mucho que ver, porque quiérase o no, el "usted" dicho de la forma más afectiva posible jamás llegará a ser tan afectivo como un "vos", y ayuda a que las personas no se involucren tanto en la vida de los demás (piénsalo, para mí tiene mucho sentido porque marca perfectamente la "distancia" en el trato humano).

Yo uso el "usted" porque ésa es mi cultura, y soy un tico del "usted" desde que nací, pero también sé que los cambios que han sucedido en la población nacional para hacer que un tico nazca y se desarrolle con estas características, apuntan a un cambio que va más allá de lo que respecta a la lengua, y hace que poco a poco la solidaridad que supuestamente nos caracteriza también se esté volviendo más incomún.

Con tristeza te digo todo esto, porque cuando me detengo en la Avenida Central percibo cómo la Costa Rica que me han presentado toda mi vida no es real, o por lo menos en San José ha dejado de ser tal cual la presentan y va en rumbo de ser cada vez más distante de esa Costa Rica del milenio anterior.

Nota importante: ¿Sabías que en el colegio ya no se enseña el uso del "vos" (¿alguna ves se enseñó?), y que se le pone mucho énfasis a la Segunda Persona del Singular "tú"? Además, la poca motivación hacia la lectura en los estudiantes -tan discutida y tratada últimamente- los hace cada vez más flexibles a aceptar otras formas de hablar que adquieren de las películas, programas televisivos, etc (la mayoría de películas y series en otras lenguas son dobladas por mexicanos y en un pequeño porcentaje por hispanos no centroamericanos).


----------



## Zahella

La mayoría de países centroamericanos usan el "vos" o el "usted" y raras veces tutean.  Esto es correcto?


----------



## mirx

rodrigoamj said:


> pero poco a poco el ser "pura vida" ha pasado a ser simplemente "indiferente" con todo lo que pasa alrededor, no meterse con nadie, y en ello el uso del "usted" -como me lo enseñaron a mí- tiene mucho que ver, porque quiérase o no, el "usted" dicho de la forma más afectiva posible jamás llegará a ser tan afectivo como un "vos", y ayuda a que las personas no se involucren tanto en la vida de los demás (piénsalo, para mí tiene mucho sentido porque marca perfectamente la "distancia" en el trato humano).


 
Hay un forero en el foro cultural que estudia el sonido, la construcción y hasta la forma en que lucen las palabras y la relación y significación que les damos. En lo personal, no creo que ustedear a alguien automáticamente confiera respeto o establezca distancias. Y si tan común es hablar de esa forma en Costa Rica, estarás de acuerdo conmigo en que las personas pueden vejarse, humillarse o insultarse manteniendo un "respetuoso" trato de usted. 

Ah, y respecto a José no te preocupes, está muy familiarizado con el trato de tú.


----------



## Ayutuxtepeque

Zahella said:


> La mayoría de países centroamericanos usan el "vos" o el "usted" y raras veces tutean. Esto es correcto?


 
Esto es totalmente correcto, al menos en el caso de *El Salvador*, en dónde únicamente los medios de comunicación y las agencias publicitarias se han empecinado en imponer el tuteo a como dé lugar.

El 99% de la población o usa el usted o el "vos". El uso del "tú" se ve como algo propio de gente "fresa", que se la quiere llevar de refinada o de culta (insisto, estoy hablando del caso salvadoreño). En realidad, el tuteo se oye fuera de lugar por éstos contornos. Yo mismo, sencillamente no me siento cómodo tutear a alguien, habiendo crecido oyendo el "vos"/"usted" por todas partes. En el extranjero, el "vos" es lo que nos identifica como salvadoreños, entre otras cosas.

En la televisión, los conductores se oyen incluso ridículos, cuando empiezan a querer tutear a la gente y cuando vienen a sentir, ya la están voseando o usan una sola mezcolanza entre el voseo y el tuteo.


----------



## swift

La semana pasada tuve una visión distinta, sin embargo, mi estimado Ayutuxte, de la que vos exponés. Claro que sólo estuve por espacio de seis días con un grupo reducido de docentes centroamericanos, nicaragüenses en su mayoría; pero de los representantes salvadoreños y hondureños te puedo decir que se daba un tuteo verbal y a veces pronominal en el habla. Claro que todos los asistentes al congreso en el que participé eran francófonos, y existe la posibilidad de que por influencia del francés tutearan. Pero de fresas, nada.

Rodrigo:

Esa nostalgia que expresas (yo también tuteo ) me hace pensar en que la versión oficial, promocionada por los medios de comunicación y vehiculada en los manuales escolares, se está escarapelando (descascarando) desde hace tiempo pues es insostenible.

No te podría asegurar que en Cartago se halle un foco de resistencia al tuteo; sin embargo, te puedo decir que los cartagos son poco permeables a esa forma de tratamiento. En zonas como Escazú, Santa Ana, en cambio, el tuteo se está instalando y se está convirtiendo en la forma de trato de gente de cierta extracción socioeconómica.

Yo pertenezco a tu generación, al menos por fecha de nacimiento, y soy de los que tuteamos, ustedeamos y voseamos según el interlocutor. En las relaciones de amistad más cercana tuteo; con compañeros de la universidad voseo o ustedeo, y en mi círculo familiar solamente ustedeo.

Lo que dice Mirx es de lo más acertado: en Costa Rica pasa lo que en inglés con _you_; en otras palabras, se puede proferir un insulto tremendo con el más cortés de los ustedes o con el más familiar "vos". De hecho, diría que vosear cuando se chotea o cuando se insulta hasta podría resultar atenuante, con respecto a una chota o un insulto dirigido a "usted".

Reflexiones...  Quizá te interese leer el libro _El español de Costa Rica según los ticos_, de Carla V. Jara Murillo.


----------



## rodrigoamj

Tengo que ser franco, no esperaba encontrar tantas respuestas interesantes y profundas acerca del tema en tan poco tiempo, menos cuando había sido abierto hacía varios años.

Yo simplemente estaba tratando de que se hablara un poco más de esos cambios fuertes que -percibo- han pasado en cuestión de unas cuantas décadas, y he encontrado un gran interés por los miembros del foro en darle continuidad a esto, me siento muy alegre de que sea así.

En cuanto al lenguaje, no tengo ningún conocimiento especializado, pero por mi interés en las humanidades y la teología, y por los estudios que he realizado (formales y algunas veces sólo lecturas de artículos en Internet) he visto cómo el lenguaje de un pueblo dice mucho de sus habitantes, de su historia y de la etapa que está viviendo. No cuento con la autoridad para darle razones claras a lo que sucede con nuestro lenguaje en este país, pero sí sé que el cambio cultural que vive el país también tiene relación con el cambio de lenguaje que se maneja.

De cierta forma lo asocio también a la inclusión de compañías multinacionales donde la comunicación con extranjeros se debe hacer según una especie de estándar, y en ellas el costarricense se debe adaptar a ese lenguaje, que termina siendo un idioma desnaturalizado. Un ejemplo de ello se da con el inglés, que debe suprimírsele lo más posible los acentos, utilizar una velocidad moderada al hablar, e incluso conocer muchas palabras propias de otras regiones para que tanto australianos, estadounidenses, ingleses, chinos e hindúes (por poner ejemplos de lugares donde el habla inglesa está muy difundida pero con muchas diferencias entre ellos) puedan comprenderse y hablar entre ellos y con nosotros, que tenemos el inglés como una segunda lengua cuando mucho.

Las variantes del español son muchísimas entre una zona y otra (he vivido junto con jóvenes de mi edad de todos los países de centroamérica, y créanme que la comunicación entre nosotros a veces se hacía un caos, y simplemente por la entonación, una que otra palabra, y a veces por el uso del "usted", el "vos" y el "tu" -siempre tuve problemas con mi "usted" -). Ahora, siento que de alguna forma lo mismo que le pasa al inglés en el ejemplo de arriba puede estar sucediendo de cierta forma con el español, en un intento por tener más una lengua común y fortalecerla para una mejor comunicación en Latinoamérica que una lengua partida por regiones (en Costa Rica las divisiones tienen mucho que ver con la clase socioeconómica -eso que mencionas swift es muy claro-, y nuestra lengua también es afectada por ello). Si esto es bueno o malo (no tiene porqué ser ninguna de las 2, puede ser simplemente un cambio) no se puede criticar sin tomar de alguna forma partido por el cambio o en contra de él.

Algo sí es claro, cada vez que aporto un post más a este tema y que leo los otros que ingresan, mi interés y mi conocimiento del tema van aumentando. Este foro es más que el "traductor" para el que antes lo usaba. 

Nota: Con respecto al libro, me suena a una excelente recomendación. Voy a ahorrar un poquito y buscarlo.


----------



## XiaoRoel

A todos los interesados (que puedan leer francés) en estos temas del cambio lingüístico y constitución de la lengua común o estándar recomendaría (en principio todo el libro) las tercera y cuarta partes del libro de Vendryes, _Le langage_. Es fundamental para entender en su correcta perspectiva estos temas. 
Es tal la categoría de este libro de los años de 1920 que, aún hoy, es de lectura y estudio obligatorio para los lingüistas (como el libro de los años 60, _Introducción a la gramática_ de J. Roca Pons). Hay obras tan bien hechas que abren durante casi un siglo caminos para la investigación como este libro de Vendryes que contiene tanta sabiduría y sentido común. Ambos libros, el Roca Pons y el Vendryes, deberían ser un vademécum para quienes se interesen por los temas de lengua. Su mayor virtud es que no se necesitan conocimientos previos de lingüística o filología para leerlos con provecho.


----------



## Ayutuxtepeque

swift said:


> La semana pasada tuve una visión distinta, sin embargo, mi estimado Ayutuxte, de la que vos exponés. Claro que sólo estuve por espacio de seis días con un grupo reducido de docentes centroamericanos, nicaragüenses en su mayoría; pero de los representantes salvadoreños y hondureños te puedo decir que se daba un tuteo verbal y a veces pronominal en el habla. Claro que todos los asistentes al congreso en el que participé eran francófonos, y existe la posibilidad de que por influencia del francés tutearan. Pero de fresas, nada.


 
Eso tiene una clara explicación: algunos salvadoreños, sea por no ser mal vistos, porque piensen que no son lo suficientemente educados, etc., se avergüenzan de vosear en contextos ajenos a ellos. 

Como ya dije, por obra y gracia del empecinamiento de los medios de comunicación y las agencias publicitarias, se ha transmitido la falsa y absurda noción de que el voseo es propio de gente sin educación, del proletariado, del vulgo y que la forma culta o educada en ambientes informales es el "tú".

Es ridículo que en el 99% de la publicidad o en los servicios telefónicos pregrabados, tuteen al consumidor, pero ya en el contacto directo, el de "frente a frente" con el cliente, por un misterio inexplicable, todo ese tuteo desaparece para dar paso al "usted" o el "vos" (aunque este último mucho más limitado). 

Basta para darse un paseo por cualquier calle salvadoreña, de abordar un autobús, estar en un parque o mezclarse entre la multitud, para escuchar la forma propia de hablar de la inmensa mayoría de los salvadoreños, que ciertamente no es el tuteo.


----------



## swift

Recuerdo que Vendryes habla de _penetración_ de los sistemas lingüísticos. Y eso es exactamente lo que se da en el caso descrito por Ayutuxte. Un sistema lingüístico considerado prestigioso que es favorizado por la infraestructura (mi lado francés marxista en los análisis del discurso, disculpen ) y que tiende a absorber los demás sistemas lingüísticos cuanto mayor sea el grado de penetración (o la permeabilidad, como me gusta llamarla a mí). Lo que sucede es que se está transmitiendo un sentimiento de inferioridad lingüística (lo cual no existe, digámoslo de frente), que hace que algunos prefieran adoptar ese modo de hablar prestigioso. En Costa Rica pasa algo similar: cuando se ha consultado a los costarricenses, muchos consideran que el español de Costa Rica es inferior y "malo" con respecto al español llamado "puro", el de España.

En Costa Rica, la penetración se da en los contactos cotidianos con extranjeros, pero también en los grupos sociales más porosos (por así decirlo) por medio de los medios de comunicación y otros productos televisados extranjeros. Sin embargo, también se da una fuerte promoción del _voseo_, tanto en la radio como en la televisión. Los locutores de radio se vosean entre ellos, y también lo hacen los presentadores de televisión. Cuando se entrevista a artistas extranjeros, algunos como Édgar Silva y también otros jóvenes periodistas del Canal 15 de la Universidad de Costa Rica tienden a vosear, sin importar el origen del artista. Hay excepciones, claro, pues no se vosea a personajes como Plácido Domingo.


----------



## XiaoRoel

Perfectamente explicado.


----------



## lunar

Bostru said:


> No tengo estadísticas sobre el voseo radial, lo digo simplemente como hablante nativo. Pero invito al que así lo desee a escucharlo con sus propios oídos:
> 
> http://www.radios.co.cr/
> 
> Y que hay gente que considera de mal gusto emplear el voseo con artistas extranjeros, citando tu ejemplo, pues los hay, porque como dije arriba desconocen del tema o tienen un gusto afectado por el 'tú', pero no es lo común, excepciones hay en todo lado, igual opinará en contra del voseo un argentino perdido por allí, pero no la mayoría, así como un mexicano contra el 'tú', pero no es la norma.
> 
> Invito también a que chequeen los links que he puesto durante el 'thread'.


 
¡Genial este link!


----------



## SeñorT

✋
 HILOS UNIDOS ​
Buenas,

quisiera saber vuestra opinión sobre es uso de "vos", "tú" y "usted" en Costa Rica.
También me gustaría saber de qué manera lo manejáis en otros países de centro- y suramérica.

Ya llevo unos cinco años viviendo en Costa Rica y creo que tengo una idea de cómo se maneja el tema allí.

Aunque casi todos te pueden explicar la teoría de que "vos" y "tú" era informal y "usted" formal, en realidad muy pocos lo aplican en la vida cotidiana. Es más, no se quedan con una forma, sino casi todos mezclan formas de "tú", "vos" y "usted".
Eso sí, siento que la forma más usada, aunque de manera incoherente, sería el "usted".

No existe ningún proceso de agarrar confianza y luego cambiar al "tú". Siempre se quedan con el "usted" de manera incoherente y hasta le dicen "usted" a los perros y a los bebés.
Siento que les cuesta mucho dejar de hacerlo.

En ejemplo de la incoherencia sería lo siguiente:
En una pizzería sale en un menu: "Ordene (imperativo de usted) una pizza personalizada, agregue (imperativo de usted) sus ingredientes favoritos y disfrútela (imperativo de usted) a como te gusta! (uso del pronombre personal de "tú")"

También puede pasar que te hablan de usted y de repente dicen "mira esto" o "¿viste?"

Me ha pasado con cualquier persona, hasta con gente con un alto nivel de estudios o licenciados del español.

Se me hace que no sólo en Costa Rica pasa esto, pues he visto una serie en televisión hecha en Colombia y allí siguen mezclando las formas también.

¿Quienes más han podido observar esto?
¿Me podrían confirmar en cuales países más se puede observar este tipo de incoherecia en el uso de "tú", "usted" y "vos"?
¿De dónde vendrá esa falta de concepto?

Para mi en Costa Rica por lo menos se puede usar la forma que uno quiera - no hay diferencia, pues nadie lo usa de manera coherente.


----------



## SeñorT

rodrigoamj said:


> En este momento en particular, *sería erroneo decir que en Costa Rica se utiliza mayoritariamente el voseo, porque no se hace -en la mayoría de casos- correctamente, y más bien se trata de esa mezcla antes mencionada.* En la misma oración, inconscientemente, se puede utilizar un verbo en voseo y otro en tuteo sin que suene inapropiado, porque no existe la educación formal que corrija esos errores que se vienen arrastrando por años, y que de cierta forma el uso de Internet y la transmisión de programas extranjeros con distintas tendencias normalmente han ayudado a afianzar.


    Estoy completamente de acuerdo con esto.    A los ticos, ¿no sentís que tenéis menos elocuencia al no distinguir entre las diferentes formas?  Aquí se ha mencionado igual como en las explicaciones que se escuchan en Costa Rica al respecto que en teoría tenéis claro las diferencias entre "tú", "vos" y "usted". Pero en la práctica se os hace un "despiche".  Siento que entonces falta este recurso retórico. Si alguien me cayera mal, no le podría tratar de usted, pues, no se daría cuenta. Si alguien me cayera bien y si le hablo de "tú" o "vos" tampoco lo notaría. ¿No es cierto?  Fue mencionado en varios comentarios en este hilo que en la escuela se aprenden únicamente las formas de "tú" y "usted" (y no es "vos"). ¿Entonces de dónde viene la confusión?  A veces he podido observar en otros lugares del mundo, donde la gente sí se queda con una forma (o con el "tú" o con el "usted"), que puede darse es caso de mezclar las formas. Esto suele darse al conocer a la otra persona y cuando uno está con la duda si se puede tutear o no. Entonces uno le "ofrece" al otro unas veces formas de "tú" y después vuelve al "usted". Sería una situación de inseguridad y con ciertas personas puede darse durante varios días quizás. A veces le cuesta a una persona acostumbrarse al cambio ya acordado (normalmente de "usted" a "tú") y se confunde. No obstante, en casi todos casos se suele resolver finalmente y las personas se hablarían o únicamente de "tú" o únicamente de "usted".  Ayúdadme a comprender cómo es "la vara". Gracias   Lo siento, no sé cómo formatear bien el texto. Con "enter" no sirve.


----------



## Nipnip

A mí me parece fascinante que se den este tipo de fenómenos. Lo he vivido con venezolanos y colombianos, no sabía que también en Costa Rica se diera. Me pregunto si acaso pudiera ser una cuestión similar a la que ocurre en el _code switching _que usan los pochos y chicanos cuando hablan su espanglish, es decir, ciertas ideas o sentimientos les son más fáciles de expresar en una lengua que en la otra. Puede ser que una cierta asociación de ideas fluya más con *vos* que con *usted*. SeñorT, no se preocupe, cuando uno quiere expresar distancia o rechazo encuentra las formas.


----------



## Flamenca80

diego.gongora said:


> A más de un costarricense le molestaría una frase como "Tu si que eres así o asá"  (ver Voseo en Wikipedia)


¿Por qué se molestarían? ¿Se consideraría un exceso de confianza? o una falta de respeto?


----------



## Mister Draken

Flamenca80 said:


> ¿Por qué se molestarían? ¿Se consideraría un exceso de confianza? o una falta de respeto?



Fijate que en #6 se dice que algunos creen que suena "cursi".


----------



## merquiades

Ha pasado mucho tiempo desde el año 2006.  Quizás los costarricenses del foro puedan ponernos al día. ¿Hay alguna nueva tendencia en el tratamiento tú-vos-usted?


----------



## danieleferrari

Lo siento mucho, pero sigo sin enterarme. En Costa Rica, el sistema tuteante se alterna al voseo y al ustedeo, hasta aquí bien, ¿pero qué tendría que emplear si quisiera tratar con formalidad a una persona mayor (que no conozco, obvio)? El 'ustedeo costarricense' se emplea para relaciones de cercanía e íntimas, pues no me vale. El voseo es algo generalizado, pues tampoco es una opción. El tuteo, en cambio, resulta 'chocante'. Lo más probable es que el ustedeo también me valga para situaciones formales, ¿me equivoco?

¿Sabe usted dónde está el barbero? ¿Sabés vos dónde está el barbero? ¿Tú sabe[∅] dónde está el barbero?

Os lo agradezco, y siento la pregunta.

@swift  😝    (alguien al azar)


----------



## swift

El pronombre es tácito:

—¿Sabe dónde queda la barbería?


----------



## Mister Draken

¿Está sucediendo en CR como en Argentina que las personas más jóvenes cada vez tratan menos de usted a las personas que no conocen y que son de mayor edad que ellos?

Por ejemplo, un chico de 15-16 años ¿cómo se dirige a una persona que lo atiende en un negocio y cuya edad  es de 38-45 años?


----------



## swift

Es diatópico: en Cartago las personas más jóvenes sí vosean a sus mayores; en el resto del país, es poco común. Los niños que tutean, en cambio, tutean a todo el mundo. El ustedeo sigue siendo predominante, pero realmente hay que vivir en Costa Rica además de leer bastantes artículos y estudios sociolingüísticos para darse cuenta de que el esquema tripartito es un arroz con mango y que la gente mezcla voseo pronominal con tuteo desinencial y ustedeo sin percatarse. Por eso no me sorprende la perplejidad de @danieleferrari. En todo caso, recomiendo buscar artículos de Carla Jara (en el repositorio de revistas de la UCR) y el libro _A mí de vos no me trata ni usted ni nadie._ También _El español de Centroamérica: visión global y materiales para su estudio_. Y _El pronombre tú en los grupos homosexual y heterosexual heredianos_, de Rebeca Marín Esquivel.


----------



## danieleferrari

Mil gracias. Pues sí, la verdad es que ando un poco desorientado, pero lo suyo es ponerse a leer la bibliografía que nos has proporcionado. En clase solo vimos el 'ustedeo costarricense', pero ya veo que es algo diatópico, diastrático y diafásico. Vaya situación más compleja. No es para nada un sistema económico.


----------



## swift

danieleferrari said:


> es algo diatópico, diastrático y diafásico


Es un sindiós, Daniele.


----------



## Azarosa

swift said:


> Es un sindiós, Daniele.


Swift, ¡qué linda palabra, "sindiós"!, la desconocía. La usaré de aquí en más, y reemplazará a nuestra (muy vulgar) "quilombo"; o "kilo de bombo", por ser eufemistas. Todos los días se aprende algo viejo. Mil gracias.


----------

